# baby red's 2



## 477bej (Jul 27, 2005)

My red's have laid a second batch of egg's within a month. Is this normall and how long will this egg laying go on? And does anyone now the going rate for 3 breeding red's are?


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

its normal. your gonna keep getting babies dude. unless you move one of the Ps out of the tank.


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

I think I saw someone post on this forum and this person has been getting a batch every week. A water change usually encourage the breeding process.

So every week


----------

